# savage hunter labs



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

Looking to buy a pup this coming spring. Have not decided to choose this kennel yet but just looking for some more experienced advice. This will be my first lab. Will be emailing the kennel for pedigree since I didn't find them on the site. If anyone knows of a some good pups coming this spring would appreciate the info. Do lots of waterfowl hunting. Thanks for any info received.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Take a look at this site.

http://acornacrelabs.org/about.php


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

If this is the place http://sites.google.com/site/tkgavette/savagehunterlabs don't just turn and walk away, but RUN!

They're breeding silvers which are not a recognized labrador color in accordance to the breed standard. In order to create silver colors, they have to use dogs with extremely recessive genes and there have yet to be any in any performance venue to show much quality. By saying that, it means that there aren't any performing at a level enough to really consider them being good dogs.

Also, color is for designer types and you're paying tons more for that than you are for their abilities.

Their pricing gives a fair idea of what they're after and that's not of continuing the hunt, drive, water attitude, marking or trainability in the breed. They're only after color.



> Standard Colors $350.00
> 
> Charcoal $800.00
> 
> ...


 :down:


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Holy cow, the guy gets an A+ for BS but a F- in breeding. I promise you can get a nicely bred puppy that is from, proven parents , that have ALL there health clearences for half the price. Don't bother taking the time to send the email, even if you knew what you were looking for in a pedigree, you wouldn't find anything there that looks good.

I might take the time to send him an email and ask a few questions though 

Charcol labs come on... It's no wonder why we have dogs out there that can't find there food bowl.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

zogman said:


> Take a look at this site.
> 
> http://acornacrelabs.org/about.php


I didn't see anything on his site about EIC or CNM, the tests have been available for a couple of years now and I see no reason for a breeder to not have the tests done, and he may have, just saying it's a very important and it's not listed. And there are most certainly some carriers in his pedigree's.


----------

